

Too many submissions? - paulpauper

I noticed that there is an entire new batch of submissions every 20 minutes. What will happen if the site becomes so popular that it happens every 5 minutes, or worse? How many of these submissions are automated? I think automated submissions could be problematic. It seems like we&#x27;re flooded with content
======
informatimago
in irc://irc.freenode.org/#hn I see a constant flow, no batches.

~~~
caminante
Batches aside, is the _" constant"_ volume high? I think that's what OP's
getting at.

I think the time of day makes a difference as this is mini-break/lunch-break
time for US HN'ers.

